# Broken tooth?



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

So I always check my dogs teeth to check tartar build up etc and today I just looked in babys mouth and her right back molar has a big chunk broken off  she cried when I touched it but when her mouth is close and I feel it from the outside it doesn't seem to cause any pain. They're eating just ziwi peak right now but I also feed chicken wings and now I'm scared that may have been the cause I haven't looked at her back teeth very closely for awhile and I have fed chicken wings still partially frozen to prevent eatin them
Too fast since they were smaller pieces. Anyone had this happen before? I don't know what to do.... Do I leve it monitor if she's in pain l, get it removed, feed softer foods and forget the wings? Ahhhh Poor baby she's only 6 her teeth shouldn't be breaking off

Sorry For the bad spelling I have an iPhone with darn autocorrect


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, when is her next checkup... she may need to have it pulled


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Keep a close watch at her.
It could be she won't have any problems with it.
But it is also possible that an infection gets under the tooth, then it needs to be pulled.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't get check ups or yearly vaccines anymore lol I just found out from my mom that baby found an old cows hoove under the couch and was chewin on it while I was at work ughhhh it was my mastiffs a long time ago now I know what did it and I'm mad she was allowed to chew on it it's in the garbage now but it's still a bit painful for her I tried feeling on the outside again and it's a bit puffier than the other side and she shakes when I touch the broken tooth side of her face jeez


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

What are the signs of infection?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i dont get yearly vacs either but i do get them all tested once a year for heartworm before they go on heartworm meds. i know some in warmer climates have them on all year round but here we start around May 1. So, when they get there heartworm tests they get a checkup too. 
if it seems to be bothering her  , i'd have the vet take a look


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

It sounds like the cow hoof is what broke it, and from what you are describing, it sounds like it is causing her pain. I would get her into the vet tomorrow to get it checked out.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I don't get check ups or yearly vaccines anymore lol I just found out from my mom that baby found an old cows hoove under the couch and was chewin on it while I was at work ughhhh it was my mastiffs a long time ago now I know what did it and I'm mad she was allowed to chew on it it's in the garbage now but it's still a bit painful for her I tried feeling on the outside again and it's a bit puffier than the other side and she shakes when I touch the broken tooth side of her face jeez


I would say that is probably the cause . Chicken bones are just so so soft I have never heard of them breaking teeth. The hoves I see always have leg bone attached too, and those can break teeth.

From what I have heard a lot of people report broken teeth cause pain but it is so subtle you don't notice it until you have it removed and suddenly your dog perks up again. So I don't know, if it were me I would probably get it removed or at least talk to a vet about it. Dogs hide pain so well, especially a slow throbbing pain like that would be. It is only a matter of time before it gets infected in my opinion- and i am not one to jump on unnecessary medical procedures. We feed raw and limited vax but I probably would have a tooth looked at. It is tough because they have to go under to pull it but probably better now then later when it is infected.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I think I'm gonna wait and see how it is tm my vet is 24 hours and they're awesome I had to leave the house but I'll be checking into it tm and see if it's causing pain still and try and have a better look at it she's still acting normal she ate her zp dinner and went fit a run at the park i think it's just painful to touch luckily zp is soft food! I feel bad if she needs to have it pulled  I just take them into the vet whenever they need to I don't test for heart worm or Any of that stuff anymore either


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Sherri, you really should test for heartworm. its a bloodtest. then if they are negative , they go on preventative. You dont want your dogs getting heartworm. The treatment if they get it is awful. i think its poison they have to inject into the dog to kill the heartworm,and your dog could die. its just so easy to get a little blood drawn. then i give mine the chewable heartgard, they love it. its like a treat for them. just once every 45 days. only during the warmer months.

anyways, i hope the chipped tooth ends up being nothing to worry about, but take Baby in to be tested for heartworm


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone I will be further investigating she's running around like nothing happened eating playing drinking still sensitive to touch I checked it out this morning doesn't seem to be noticeably swollen at all I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Those darn cow hoofs! Those and the smoked bones they sell at pet stores and walmarts have caused sooooooo many cracked teeth. I wish they wouldn't sell them. 

If it's sore, that means the nerve is exposed. I don't think it will get better on its own. I'd have the vet take a look.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a sheltie that had a broken molar too. I noticed that she had her mouth open just a tad. When I tried to look, she was very reluctant to let me open her mouth. So off the vet-----yes it was broken, and had to be pulled. She had been this way for about a week!!! Get her to the vet, ASAP, please! Sue


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would also get her into the vet. If it is sore to the touch then something isn't right.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

If it's painful for her she probably needs to have it removed. Laurel cracked two of those big back teeth and had to have them removed.

Laurel cracked hers on beef bones because she's GREEDY. Chix bones, even frozen, have never caused an issue for us here.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ugh that sucks I'll call the vet and see if I can get an appointment tm after work I hate those bones and cows hooves can't believe she even found that or was chewing on it lol I wish I could get a pic it's hard to hold her gums open and take the pic lol Poor girl.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

UPDATE!!! Baby's getting the tooth removed on Monday she's on antibiotics and pain meds until the surgery the fracture is right into the root


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

$490 I should add


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

That hurts the pocket book a bit ouch. My Papplion has very bad teeth. His previous owners use to let him play fetch with rocks so allot of his teeth are broken I have to keep them. Clean and tarter free so they don't rot out of his mouth. Stupid people that can't just go buy a ball to play fetch with they gotta let the poor dog break his teeth on rocks.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> $490 I should add



Hope all goes better than well on Monday! Do not worry Sherri it is an easy
procedure and the recovery is quick. You will get antibiotics afterwards and 
will need to keep her on wet food for a little while. As for price, I'm in Quebec
and last time for a 7lbs dog I paid 550$, so it sounds about right, you are not
getting ripped off. Take care, and try to not worry, your little one will be better
off afterwards.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ps: You should definitely test for heartworm every two years. As Elaine mentioned, prevention is extremely important. Better safe than sorry. 

Take care!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll keep you updated on how she does she must be in pain tho she tried to bite the vet when she tried to look at her teeth lol she. Hasn't done that before I told the vet to take her in the back away from me to examine her and it was better! It's same day surgery figure it would be an easy surgery


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Are you having her teeth cleaned at the same time? Might as well since she will be under anesthetic. It shouldn't add too much extra cost and then you will be starting off with a clean slate.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

awww i hope everything goes well!  x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Her teeth are actually pretty clean she chews on some type of chewy every day she loves them sometimes it will be a chicken foot or a bully stick or I'll give raw chicken wings depending what shift I'm working they didn't mention a cleaning at all when the surgeon took a look at her teeth maybe ill call and inquire about it! I remember asking about it when I was having her spayed in December and they said she didn't need a cleaning.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

baby just got back from surgery a few mins ago the surgery went well she had the top left back tooth extracted she will be on antibiotics and pain medication for another week and has dis solvable stitches poor things mouth is all swollen up and doped up she got so scared when they were carrying her to see me she pooped a little on the girls shirt lol  I don't even think Ninja even noticed she was gone this whole time but when she got home he started crying awww <3


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you got it pulled. hope she has a fast recovery. She probably already feels alot better just getting it out.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks!! Poor cheek is all bruised and swollen


----------

